# Shocktail Hour 14 with Stellar Corpses



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Despite their better judgment, JT & Baker meet up again at The Last Bar on the Left for another all-you-can-drink Shocktail Hour. This time around they recap the Media Film Festival & upcoming genre events, Alice Cooper’s new multimedia project, new movie previews, as well as reviews of Stitches, The Evil Dead & The Lords of Salem. All that, plus spooktacular tunes by Stellar Corpses. Bottom’s up, boils & ghouls!

www.hauntcast.net


----------

